# Summer Slaw



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2019)

Summer Slaw


 Ingredients 

 1/3 cup white vinegar  
 1 teaspoon Dijon mustard  
 2 tablespoons sugar  
 3 tablespoons vegetable oil  
 1 teaspoon celery seeds  
 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper  
 1/2 medium cabbage (chopped)  
 1/2 large red onion (chopped)  
 1 medium green bell pepper (chopped)  
 1/2 medium red bell pepper (chopped)  
 1 medium cucumber (seeds removed and chopped)  
 1 tomato, seeds removed (chopped)  
 4 green onions (chopped) 

 In a small saucepan, combine the vinegar, mustard, sugar, oil, celery  seeds, and black pepper; stir to combine.
 Place the saucepan over high heat and bring the mixture to a boil; remove  from heat. Set aside to cool slightly.
 Combine the chopped vegetables in a large bowl; toss with the warm dressing  mixture.

 Chill the salad thoroughly before serving and then toss again.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 23, 2019)

Another good mayo-less slaw!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 23, 2019)

This sounds good, Lucky.  I love a nice crunchy slaw all year 'round.  

I like the idea of heating up the dressing to melt the sugar before pouring all that loveliness on the salad.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 24, 2019)

CraigC said:


> Another good mayo-less slaw!


The only kind I will eat!

I also make a lot of slaws, and other similar salads, some in the off-season, but mostly when I'm getting a lot of the things from the garden.  

I copied this for making in tomato season!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 26, 2019)

Sounds nice and refreshing.


----------

